# ebay steal!



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Rosa-Corum-r...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pickup only; but dang, full dura ace 9 on a beautiful new looking de rosa corum, size 56cm.

get it for $750? yes pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.

I just don't live anywhere nearby (baton rouge). Someone could get a nice bike out of the deal. figured i'd let you all know.


----------

